# SHENYANG | Public Transport



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Firstly, news from Hong Kong's MTRC.

MTR Press Release:
Principle Agreements for Shenyang Metro Lines Project Signed

Details for Shenyang Metro can be found in UrbanRail.Net


----------



## subway_system (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

First picture of Shenyang metro trains!
I hope to see some more of them soon


----------



## subway_system (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

cool. When does it open?


----------



## subway_system (Feb 3, 2009)

UD2 said:


> cool. When does it open?


2009 September 23


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

If this future lines map is correct, future Shenyang metro will have 11 lines :nuts:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*9.27 Shenyang metro line 1 opens today*

This is the first metro line in northeast China.

Line 1: 27.8km, 22 station (all underground), construction: 5 years




























http://news.sina.com.cn/c/p/2010-09-27/145821180055.shtml


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

big-dog said:


> *9.27 Shenyang metro line 1 opens today*
> 
> This is the first metro line in northeast China.
> 
> ...


I thought the Shenyang metro had been opened for a year now


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ it's the test run only, today it's officially opened.

With Chengdu Metro L1 today's opening, the two cities have their first metro lines opened on the same day


----------



## Jfun (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Shen Kuo (Jun 12, 2010)

very clean and safe metro, good job !


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

by admiral


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Why the "zhan" character written twice? Shenyang Zhan Zhan?


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

mopc said:


> Why the "zhan" character written twice? Shenyang Zhan Zhan?


Because it's the metro station serving the city's main national railway station.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh so its the Shenyang Station Station hehe


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

all of China's subway look more or less the same these days....

you see one... you see em all... haha 

gj SY on the subway.


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ yeah, thats true. They are very new and modern looking. I think the Beijing one though has a more Chinese style than the need and tidy look that Shenyang has in the pics below.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

I forgot where, but one Chinese metro station is quite different. Its similar like those of Taiwan or European ones where the platform area is open up to another level. Like a huge cavern.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

UD2 said:


> all of China's subway look more or less the same these days....
> 
> you see one... you see em all... haha
> 
> gj SY on the subway.


Probably because the Hong Kong MTR acts as a consultant for most mainland china's metros 



zergcerebrates said:


> I forgot where, but one Chinese metro station is quite different. Its similar like those of Taiwan or European ones where the platform area is open up to another level. Like a huge cavern.


I believe you are referring to the phase 2 stations of the Nanjing metro


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 2 - *Beilinggongyuan* station
source: http://www.shenyangbus.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=110588&extra=page=1


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

>


I like this a lot!


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Yes, the Washington Metro is one of those.
> 
> http://www.wmata.com/rail/railrules.cfm
> 
> People have gotten arrested for this.


Singapore too


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Yes, the Washington Metro is one of those.
> 
> http://www.wmata.com/rail/railrules.cfm
> 
> People have gotten arrested for this.


That's stupid...it's like banning beer...


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

That's crazy, I'm glad when I was in DC I didn't grab a burger, I would have never thought eating and drinking is banned on a subway. I like how on their website it also forbids people from sitting on the platform edge.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

hmmwv said:


> That's crazy, I'm glad when I was in DC I didn't grab a burger, I would have never thought eating and drinking is banned on a subway. I like how on their website it also forbids people from sitting on the platform edge.


My personal opinion, I think banning of food and drink in the Metro or Subway is a good idea. Its sound weird but at least clean and 99% you will not found any insect or ants survive whitin the train. :lol:

But I believe, there is also a reason for security???


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Wulihe station
site: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68036736
source: *llkxg* panoramio account


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Shenyang metro line 2 Qingniandajie station


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Which lines are under construction and are there any map of the long-term plan of 11 lines?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Which lines are under construction and are there any map of the long-term plan of 11 lines?


yes, but only if you're willing to look outside of Wikipedia


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Geography said:


> I like this a lot!


+ 1 :banana:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Todays metro map:










Right now they are currently building line 1 east extension with a length of 7.7 km and 4 stations. 

Line 2 north extension is also under construction with 7 stations and a length of 10.6 km.

Both extensions opens in 2013.

Long-term planning*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Two lines to the airport, Hongqiao-style. Nice.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

What happened to line 7 and parts of lines 3, 5 and 8 in that map? :nuts:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Here two more future maps:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Railway Gazette
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban-rail/single-view/view/shenyang-tram-on-test.html



> *Shenyang tram on test*
> 
> 21 May 2013
> 
> ...











http://society.people.com.cn/n/2013/0510/c1008-21441916.html









http://www.stdaily.com/stdaily/content/2013-05/11/content_602016.htm









http://www.chinacnr.com/Page/272/SourceId/1083/InfoID/6245/language/zh-CN/default.aspx


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

According to co-concessionaires RATP (Paris metro) and Transdev, revenue service begins July 1:

http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/r_87784/...ent-lexploitation-du-reseau-tram-de-shenyang/

http://www.transdev.net/en/media/press-releases/contract-tramway-shenyang-china.htm


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Is the entire 60km network opening? cause their going to need more than 30 trams.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*SHENYANG | Tram*

*August 6th 2013*

Shenyang tram opens for operation

This opening includes 4 lines, 60km, 67 stations.


Line 1: Exhibition Center to Taoxian St., 12km
Line 2: Airport T3 to Olympic Center Metro Station, 14.8km
Line 3: University Tech-city (Subway Line 1 station) to 21st Century Building, 11.3km
Line 5: Hunnan IV Rd to Shenfu New City, 21.4km



Project timeline:


2011.12.1 Contract signed
2012.2.17 Construction started
2013.8.6 4 lines opened

Project cost: 4.86 bliion yuan ($790 mln)
Max speed: 70 kmph; average: 23 kmph

*Shenyang Tram video*















--baidu/sasac.gov.cn/ditiezu


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Shenyang's tram history



Ashis Mitra said:


> Many people of today don’t know that Shenyang once had a tram network.
> 
> A horse tramway opened in 1907. The Japanese opened an electric tramway in Oct. 1925, and by 1937 there were 12 km of track and 21 trams. The system expanded over the years and fought with many threats of closure throughout the sixties, but ultimately failed to survive and finally closed in 1973.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

EMUs are a bit short, no?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Cars disobeying turn restrictions and signals crashing into trams. This reminds me of the Houston Metrorail when it opened.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Another thing is bicycles. I've been to China and it turns out many bicycles don't come with brakes (or if they do, they are never used for whatever reason). Thankfully the bikes aren't likely to inflict the type of infrastructure damage to LRVs that we would see in a collision with a motor vehicle.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

How far can the trams travel in one quick charge (duration?)?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Line 2 north extension phase I will open on Dec 30 2013*

Length: 5.5 km
Stations: 3 (underground)

pics taken on media opening day















by 完美的一天


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Railway Gazette
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban-rail/single-view/view/shenyang-tram-on-test.html
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't there be a separate thread for the tram systems in each city? It would make sense to gather the info in one place Considering it's supposed to be the future or urban transport then it warrants its own thread.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

There's already a Shenyang | Tram thread,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651490

Please check Thread Finder for all threads.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Tram Line 2 to airport













--ditiezu


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

big-dog said:


> Tram Line 2 to airport
> 
> 
> 
> --ditiezu


They should put benches on the platform.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Five more lines are planned*

Line 4, 6, 7, 8, 9 will be added to Shenyang's tram network. The 9 lines are 139 km long in total.

Line 6 will open in mid 2014 and Line 4 will start construction in 2014.



source


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

big-dog said:


> *Five more lines are planned*
> 
> Line 4, 6, 7, 8, 9 will be added to Shenyang's tram network. The 9 lines are 139 km long in total.
> 
> ...


 What are currently the longest Metro Tram systems in China? Where would Shenyang rank on that list?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Not many Chinese cities have tram systems. AFAIK if not counting the tourist tram only Dalian, Changchun, Shenyang, Shanghai, Tianjin, Anshan have built their tram lines. Dalian should have the longest system, Shenyang ranks 2nd.

As I posted in another thread many Chinese cities are building/planning their tram networks now.



big-dog said:


> There will be a *tram *construction upsurge in next couple of years. As far as I know the following cities have started/planned to build new tram lines in next 2 years.
> 
> 
> Suzhou, opens in December 2014
> ...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very beautiful system....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::rock::rock:


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

big-dog said:


> ^^ Not many Chinese cities have tram systems. AFAIK if not counting the tourist tram only Dalian, Changchun, Shenyang, Shanghai, Tianjin, Anshan have built their tram lines. Dalian should have the longest system, Shenyang ranks 2nd.
> 
> As I posted in another thread many Chinese cities are building/planning their tram networks now.


 One last question, how many of these tram systems have their own dedicated threads on this forum?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

kunming tiger said:


> One last question, how many of these tram systems have their own dedicated threads on this forum?


Shenyang and Tianjin. Now Huai'an tram thread is created. I assume more will be added this year.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

big-dog said:


> Shenyang and Tianjin. Now Huai'an tram thread is created. I assume more will be added this year.


I certainly hope so they deserve their own threads.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Very impressed! Looks sleek, modern and inviting to use. Would love to see more Chinese cities use trams/light rail.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Absolutely impressive system. I hope these cars are well heated for the winter. 

It seems like there was a world wide dislike of trams in the 60-70's and now cities are realizing how great trams(streetcars) are for the public.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1045190.html


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

more Shenyang tram pics

x-posting


dean87 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13351092145


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 

1)	Is there any plan to extend the network with new lines? If yes, please write some details and post a complete map with planned extensions.
2)	Reserved or unreserved - which type of track layout is common in Shenyang tramway network?
3)	Which is the busiest tram terminus?
4)	Which termini have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
5)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the tramway network?

I suggest if they plan any new tram lines, they should build those as overhead wired tram.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Could anybody show me the area served by the previous tram on the map of Shenyang metro?

Is the new network serve the same area of old network? Please write some details, or if possible, post a compatible map.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The old Shenyang tram used to be the favourite urban transportation for the residents from all walks of life, in particular the folks at the grassroots level, due to its high frequency, its low cost and its easiness to leap on and jump off board, while the reincarnated tram is more like to be designed for a planned VIP trip. It gains speed, gains efficiency, gains order, gains stability, but the lively dynamism, the social inclusion and the human touch seem to be somewhat missing. Can we regain those lost qualities?


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Grass on the line is a great idea...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*FOOLISH AUTHORITY OF SHENYANG*

Shenyang’ great tram network was closed in 1973 for some blunt reasons – 

“The infrastructure and fleet of the systems that closed service in the 1970's were usually in very bad condition. So it was easier and cheaper for the companies to change to bus-service because the cities made the streets often completely new in these days because of the many new cars. They also thought that there is no place for trams on the streets anymore and that the old and slowly trams will disturb the car- and bus-traffic.”

If you see to many Asian cities, which is also very old, even older and congested than Shenyang, was prevented the world’s sixties trend to close tram networks. They patiently improved their infrastructure & fleets step by step, and imported sometimes foreign trams also. They gradually increased their network with both reserved and unreserved track. Shenyang could do that. By gradually improving rolling stocks looking those cities, they can maintain their network. Even my city Kolkata, where tram is under trouble, still has a good network.

*	*The advent of buses and large scale competition meant that buses often ran the same routes as the trams and would jump in front in order to "grab" customers.
*
Buses are still present in Shenyang, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, I think if Shenyang Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus. Actually they started following other cities for withdrawing tram during fifties.

*	*While buses were able to move into Shenyang’s expanding hinterland quicker and at less cost that the trams.*

Current tram network has situated in suburb, and the infrastructure is more expensive like bus (includes masts, wires, stops, etc., even costlier due to partly wire free system). But they are very popular for commuters than bus. If now they can re-make that costly infrastructure, why not past? Previous network was much ordinary than present. Actually they were lobbying the automobile industry, and the industry started marketing automobiles, like many cities around the world.

* *The belief that trams were outdated and old technology meanwhile, 
*
If tram is really outdated, why the transport authority returned it in Shenyang? It clearly shows that outdated technology idea was completely fake.

* *There was a belief that buses were cheaper to run than trams.*

Although initial construction cost of tramway network is higher, but it is profitable for long term, because buses runs on diesel, which is being costly month by month over the world, and also decreasing from nature’s storage. Diesel can’t be made artificially, but electricity can make from various sources, like air, water, tide etc, so it is unlimited, and it is also pollution free.

*	*The system was in a poor state of repair.*
Many cities around the Asia, has maintained tram, struggling over World War 2, by investing seriously on track & rolling stocks. Even I live in Kolkata, but my city has still a good tram network. When Shenyang closed their tram in 1973, Kolkata tram has started its decline – but still one of the large system in Asia. So “impossible repairing” is just another lie.

*	*The overcrowded and heaving trams running at a high frequency, in competition with growing private motor car and bus use, created congestion.*

Buses are still present in Shenyang, even much more than before. Aren’t they competing with tram now? If now tram can attract more people than bus, I think if Shenyang Transport Authority should be patient, trams would sure survived, even defeat bus. It says that trams were overcrowded, it means were very popular among the citizens, and also ran on high frequency, means a reliable service. Actually they started following other cities for withdrawing tram during sixties.

*	*Competition from the private car, private bus operators and the perception of traffic congestion led to the gradual closure of lines from the 1970s.*

Despite the competition with automobile, they were very popular among citizens due to high frequency. Actually they were lobbying the automobile industry, and the industry started marketing automobiles, like many cities around the world.

*	*Closure was supported by the authority, but generally went against public opinion.*

It is very natural that ordinary people can’t be against with tram. Tram is pollution free, gentle and a status symbol of a civilized city. Even I live in Kolkata, but my city has still a good tram network. 

Shenyang’s previous tram survived from 1925 to 1973 and closed for those fake reasons. Tram reopened in 2013. So *are we sure that around 2061, Shenyang will not again close its tram for some updated closure reasons?*


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By 2061 all of Shenyang will be covered by the metro system. LRT is nice but Shenyang really needs some more metro lines it seems to have the most disappointing expansion pace in China.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

By 2061? Is it about China? Or by 2016?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

It is about 2061, a long long years away. I think Shenyang will sure bulid more metro lines, but the tram network is really good. Infact, it is much larger than former network (closed in seventies). 

When Shanghai & Tianjin built rubber tired tram, and only one route, Shenyang thankfully selected conventional steel wheeled tram, and running on 4 routes. *But why route 4 has not built?* 

But some routes are wire-less, which is not practical. It is much costly. I suggest if they built new routes in future, they must use overhead wires on those routes.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It may be because the old thing that 'four' is pronounced almost like 'death' and blah, blah. But AFAIK they are planning up to 9 lines, and they include line 4! (Which I believe is U/C now).

PS: You wrote Tianjin twice, the second time should be Shenyang. And please don't say Zaragoza tram will close again in 2102 due to fool reasons or sth like that.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Error corrected. I'ven't seen Zaragoza tram still now, so I don't know. But I hope all nes tram systems of Shanghai, Shenyang & Tianjin will be permanently opened..


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When the new tram network construction started, have the remains of former network’s discovered under the road surface?


----------



## biesiadnik (Jan 24, 2009)

it's great to see how the Chinese metropolis thrives on green transport, especially considering that there are problems ( air pollution , traffic jams )


----------



## seapug (Jan 11, 2004)

Any word on when 9 & 10 might open?


----------



## ccdk (Dec 12, 2014)

*Plans for Shenyang Metro up till 2018*









*Long-term Plan*


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting, the first map will never happen because it has line 2 still ending at Santaizi, which hasn't been the case since the start of 2014. It also has missing both line 2 extensions (I believe they will build them in the same time frame, if not up to 2020), most notably the Santaizi-Hangkong Hangtian Daxue one, which is already in operation.


----------



## flankerjun (Oct 7, 2013)

already U/C


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

relatively recent blog post about trams in Shenyang

https://theraillife.wordpress.com/2015/06/26/trams-of-shenyang/


----------



## laxmanm1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesome snaps!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

IIRC they were adding two lines to the tram system, namely lines 4 and 6. A further 3 lines are planned.

As for the metro plans, I've recently seen a new map with the plans up to 2023, and it had 10 lines by then. Also the long-term plans now show 13 lines, with line 12 running North-South and taking over parts of lines 6 and 8, both of which have now been realigned; and line 13 running in a semicircle from West to East via the North, beyond lines 9 and 10 but still closer than line 11. In addition there are extensions to most of previously planned lines. I still remember when they were planning only 5 lines...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Last Saturday, Shenyang metro reached a new record high daily ridership at 1,07 million passengers.

And while I'm at it, here is a map with the current long term plans. It was made by Ajew, and is taken from Chinese Wikipedia.









BTW, both (English) Wikipedia and UrbanRail misspells Yixueyuan station on line 2 as 'Yixueyaun'. There are no characters that translliterate to 'yaun' in pinyin. (Edit: Wikipedia is now correct, I've changed it)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CNGL said:


> BTW, both (English) Wikipedia and UrbanRail misspells Yixueyuan station on line 2 as 'Yixueyaun'. There are no characters that translliterate to 'yaun' in pinyin. (Edit: Wikipedia is now correct, I've changed it)


Now, urbanrail shows correct name of that station


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Random thread bump . A quick update about metro lines: The second North extension of line 2 to Putian Lu is opening by the end of this year, line 10 will open in April 2018 and line 9 in May. Meanwhile it appears that the Hunnan tram is not expanding anytime soon, it has five more lines planned in addition to the four existing ones. With Craig Moore explaining many details about it at UrbanRail, Ashis Mitra has no excuse to ask any questions.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Test running has commenced on the northern extension of Line 2 to Putian Lu (4 stations).

http://www.symtc.com/content.php?5933









http://www.symtc.com/content.php?5933









http://www.symtc.com/content.php?5933









http://www.symtc.com/content.php?5933









http://www.symtc.com/content.php?5933









http://www.symtc.com/content.php?5933









http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2017-12-05/doc-ifyphtze4613158.shtml









http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2017-12-05/doc-ifyphtze4613158.shtml


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

There are now plans to extend the tram to Shenyang railway station.

http://english.shenyang.gov.cn/system/2017/12/29/010201543.shtml

Construction on metro line 3, metro line 6 and metro line 2 south extension to the airport will begin this year (the latter will open in Dec 2020). Trial operation on lines 9 and 10 is expected to begin by end of year.

http://www.ln.chinanews.com/news/2018/0105/112874.html

photos of line 10 construction:





































http://pic.people.com.cn/n1/2018/0102/c1016-29740014-2.html


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Lines 6, 9 and 10? That's a lot of work going on there. I didnt know Shenyang is expanding metro so massively. How will look the system then with those lines - once opened? I saw a map with line 4, 9and 10... but 6 sounds new to me.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction has commenced on connection from existing line 1 to future line 9 at Tiexiguangchang station

http://www.symtc.com/content.php?5966


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

The last extension opened in 2013, and currently the Shenyang metro has not seen an update for the longest time amongst all Chinese systems. 

So, I'm really glad to see all the progress and the ambitious plans. It gives me confidence that no metro system will be left behind or neglected. I can only watch with envy - I wish other countries could continuously invest in improving public transport like China does.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Northern extension of line 2 will commence trial operation 2018.04.06

http://www.sjzmetro.cn/cyportal2.3/...&siteID=site00&f_channel_id=null&a1b2dd=7xaac


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Latest plans










http://news.sy.fang.com/open/27905301.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The second northern extension of line 2, from Hangkong Hangtian Daxue to Putian Lu, is opening on April 8, adding 5.3 km and 4 stations to the line.

Two other lines are expected to enter operation this year: line 9 and line 10. Both will bring Shenyang metro's length over the 100 km mark.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Two new stops on tram #5 open 2018.04.09 - between existing Donghu School and Wenxin Gangwan stops.

End-to-end journey time for this route increases from 53 to 55 minutes.










http://www.lswb.com.cn/n/38294.php


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The new stops are named Yangguan and Libayan. I notice they have also introduced tram route 4 between Shiji Dasha and the South station, although IIRC it was to be on a different route to Guangming Xuexiao along Shiji Lu, Xincai Jie and Baita Dajie.

It appears the 2nd northern extension of line 2 is not open yet. It still doesn't appear as a solid line in Baidu Maps, and we know what this means.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Shenyang metro Line 2 extended north*
A northern extension of Shenyang metro Line 2 opened on April 8, taking the north-south route to 31·9 km. 
The 4·9 km extension with four stations connects Hangkong Hangtian Daxue with Putianlu on an underground alignment. 
The initial section of Line 2 opened in January 2012, and is due to be extended by 14·2 km southwards. 
Two metro lines are due to open in Shenyang this year, and a fifth line is due to open in 2020.

http://www.metro-report.com/news/news-by-region/china/single-view/view/shenyang-metro-line-2-extended-north.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In August last year I said line 10 would open by April this year and line 9 by May. Both dates have already passed and none of them have opened. The latest news say line 10 is opening in August and line 9 in October. Let's wait and see.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Trains

Posted by linluhe


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 Posted by Lid230


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently the NDRC approved the Phase III expansion of the Shenyang Metro on Dec 21, 2018 which encompasses ~104km of new lines including:

Line 1 East extension: a 15km long extension with 9 new stations.
Line 2 South extension: an extension to Taoxian International Airport with 14.3km of line and 8 new stations
Line 3 Phase I: a 38.4km, 28 station long East west crosstown line running just north of the Hun River.
Line 6 Phase 1: a 36km, 32 station long southwest to northeast crosstown line.

What I can see was dropped (most likely from the Baotou scare) are the first phases of Lines 7 (EW Line) and 8 (NS Line). Both dropped lines add up to about 65km.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

2019.01.05 - trams #4 and #6 opened for service.

Tram #4 connects the metro (Line 2) to south railway station.
Tram #6 connects the south railway station to the airport.














































source: http://www.shenyangbus.com/a/mtsy/youguidianche/2018/1228/10305.html


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Shenyang tram network expands*
Trams in Shenyang started serving Shenyang South railway station on January 5 with the opening of two short extensions to the network.

The 800 m extension serving the railway station is used by services on two new routes. Route 4 runs to Century Building via University Science City.

Route 6 runs to Taoxian Airport using a 3·3 km extension linking University Science City with Qianjinhui Hotel.

The Shenyang tram network was inaugurated in 2013 and now carries 150 000 passengers a day.









https://www.metro-report.com/news/news-by-region/china/single-view/view/shenyang-tram-network-expands.html?sword_list[]=china&no_cache=1


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Route 4 is planned to eventually use another route to get from Shiji Dasha to the South railway station. I don't know if that route is U/C. Route 6 is currently a shuttle between the South station and Taoxian airport with no stops in between, so it may get stuck behind trams on other routes which do stop at several stops along their concurrencies with route 6 (This happens on routes 2 and 3, route 1 doesn't have any stops on the section that is concurrent with route 6).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Huaihe Street station transfer between Lines 9 and 10 posted by 完美的一天


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Aoti Zhongxin Station Line 9 platforms by 完美的一天


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Xinghua Park Station by 完美的一天


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Tiexi Guangchang Station posted by 完美的一天


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Shenyang metro has not developed as expected, despite it is a big and old city. It currently has two lines – *1* & *2*. The layout of the network is partly similar with my city Kolkata metro, with two lines crosses each other. Although the Kolkata metro is partly underground when Shenyang metro is fully underground. Another similarity is the line 2 of Kolkata metro will also pass under the river Hooghly like Shenyang metro line 2 passes under river Hun He.

I heard that line *1* is being extended more towards east up-to Dongling Park. When this extension will be opened for public?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ You won't like the situation from May 20 onwards. That is the annouced date for the opening of line 9. The next line to open will be line 10. And the numbering gap won't be filled for a while: line 4 is U/C, lines 3 and 6 are about to start construction (so does the line 1 extension you mention), and lines 7 and 8 are in the next round of planning, but nothing yet about line 5.

I find the Shenyang line numbering interesting. Odd-numbered lines are mostly planned to run East-West, while even-numbered ones generally run North-South.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

That is very interesting about odd and even.

So, for more development, and taking suggestion, I am asking these questions, please try to answer this – 

1) Is there any system for baggage checking when entering in the station area or platform area?

2) Is drinking water available in station area?

3) Is there any display board in platform about next train? If yes, what kind of it—dot matrix or LED?

4) Do they play light music in background at station platforms?

5) Do all stations has side platforms? Or some has island platforms or both side platforms?

6) Are there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons in both platform and inside the metro cars?

7) Is there any entertainment television in platforms?

8) Is photography allowed inside station premises?

9) What kind of fare it is used for, single, return and multiple journey tickets?

10) Do they have all day ticket system i.e. unlimited journey on any metro routes for a day?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Shenyang tram system is one of the peculiar system in my view. I think at present it is the largest tram network in Asia, because most tram routes of my city Kolkata is temporarily (?) closed now for metro works and road repairing etc. Once both cites has same track length, but no doubt Shenyang is now winner.

I don’t understand why they are using partly wire-free network? It is costly, and for every time charging, they should raise the pantopraph for charging, and then down for moving. It slows the service. A conventional tram with overhead wire has not such disturbances. Also such wire free service is not so powerful comparing with wired service.

Presently there are 4 routes, 1, 2, 3 & 5. Route 6 is under construction. Could any one say when that route will be opened? 

Why there is no route 4?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. I’m asking these because I want to compare the Shenyang Tram with my city’s Kolkata Tram. Although the main difference is that Shenyang has reintroduced tram network as a modern service after many decades, whereas Kolkata tram is the oldest tram system in Asia which is 146 years old and running continuously. Here I’m writing—

1) What kind of ticket they used in tram—simple paper ticket or electronic card?

2) Are other motor vehicles allowed on tram track? 

3) Are all stops as tram stations? Or there are some single unreserved street surface stops?

4) Does the entire route is middle of the road? Or sometimes on left or right side?

5) Are there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons inside the tram cars?

6) Is there any system for monthly tickets and one day unlimited travel tickets?

7) When the route 6 will be opened? Why there are no route 4?

8) Is there any official website about Shenyang tram (especially in English)?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Tiexi Square Station interchange between Lines 1 and Line 9 by Nhb1104


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 9 is opening at 8:16 on May 25 (this Saturday). This is a L-shaped line running from Nujiang Gongyuan in the Northwest to Jianzhu Daxue in the Southeast, comprising 22 stations over 29 km (As always there's that station which misses the deadline, in this case Huanggutun Zhan, or Huanggutun railway station). It will form a loop around the city center together with line 10 when it opens next year. This is also the first new line to open in Shenyang in 7 years. In the future line 9 will be extended East all the way to near the Shenyang/Fushun city limit, more or less below tram route 5.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

So I've found the latest plans, and they have added three "new" lines for a total of 16. Okay, two of them are split from previously planned lines, while part of the third is involved in a major reshuffling. Changes from the map I linked three years ago two pages back:
New lines:
The orbital line, line 11 has been split into two lines, and the section through the middle of nowhere in the Northwest has been deleted. The East-West line in the Northern suburbs retains the line 11 number, the North-South line in the Western suburbs becomes line 14.
Line 10 has also been split into two. What was previously called the 2nd phase of line 10 (the East-West section through Hunnan) has been renumbered line 15.
Line 7 will now run straight from Kaifa Dadao to its Western terminus. To accomodate that, line 13 has been shifted into its previous route up to what is now line 14 (the rest would have run through nowhere). In turn, to replace the previous line 13 route the Westernmost section of line 3 has been shifted North, and a new line, line 16, replaces the section in between. Line 16 is also extended through Hunnan, resulting in a route resembling that of line 9 but further out.

Other changes:
What was previously known as the "Eastern tourist line" has been subsumed into line 1.
Line 9 won't run all the way to Shenfu Xincheng. Instead, line 3 will go there, a reroute from the previous plan (which ended line 3 in the middle of nowhere). Thus tram route 5 won't become redundant to a metro line, as an interchange will be required.
Line 4 will run all the way to Taoxian Airport. The branch has been scrapped, as it was redundant to what is now known as line 15.
Line 12's Southernmost section has been shifted West. Hunnan will be very well served by rail transport, with all those metro and tram lines.


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi. Do you have a link to the latest plans? Could you tell me, when the metro openings to the South Railway Station and the Airport are planned for ?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 Trains

 



Source


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

At the end of August the Southern section of line 2 finally started construction. It will have a crazy route, as from its current terminus Quanyun Lu it will sharply turn West and then South to better serve Hunnan new area, before heading to Taoxian Airport. The airport section has not started construction pending the final design of the new terminal, but will do so as soon as possible.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of Line 3 has commenced.









https://www.fjshuchi.com/news/j8jhhdjjubbdehe.html


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Some rumours emerged that the Shenyang L10 will be opened tomorrow... Any details?

Thank you & regards!

Ghostpoet


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ghostpoet said:


> Some rumours emerged that the Shenyang L10 will be opened tomorrow... Any details?
> 
> Thank you & regards!
> 
> Ghostpoet


was about to post it but got busy with other things but yes opening on the 29th.



Shenyang Metro Operations Offical Weibo


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Not rumors, exactly that is what I was coming to post .

Line 10 is opening tomorrow, April 29 at 9:18, as confirmed by the metro operator (Impossible to have a better source ). It runs from Dingxiang Hu in the Northwest to Zhangshabu in the Southeast, with 21 stations along the 27.2 km route. Line 10 thus forms a ring with line 9, opened last year. Line 10 was originally planned to turn West and cross Hunnan in a second phase, but that section was split and renumbered line 15 instead.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 10 photos



























source: http://news.xinhua08.com/a/20200429/1933914.shtml#g1933914=1



















source: https://k.sina.com.cn/article_2255913581_8676826d04000nq0u.html?from=news&subch=onews




























source: https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_7194409


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After a long gap, the development of Shenyang metro has started importantly. Line *9* has opened. Like line *2*, it is also an underwater metro, passing under Hun He river. The southeastern portion is running parallel with tram route 5.

_In Shenyang, it is customary to pray to Urban, the subway god, leaving him an offering next to the vehicle door. It is said that doing so will ensure a safe and uneventful journey for the worshiper and his or her family._ It is very interesting point. Perhaps it is the only metro where _Railway cars include hostesses ._ What they do actually?

Shenyang is one of the large fully underground metro, like Buenos Aires. I heard there are two more lines are under construction, line 4 & 6. What is there current status? When it will be opened for public?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In last year, Shenyang tram has opened two new routes, including one new line. The new line between University Science City and Qianjinhui Hotel is now served by route 6. The two new routes are—
1) Route 4 from South Railway Station to Century Building.
2) Route 6 from South Railway Station to Taoxian Airport.

Both routes are starting from South Railway station. Peoples could interchange between tram and train here now very easily. In future this station will be also served my metro route *4*. So the South Railways Station will be a very important interchange between tram, metro and train. How lucky is now Shenyang.

Similarly the Airport is now served by both tram route 2 & 6. Peoples could interchange between tram and plane here now also easily.

Route 4 & 3 is now terminating at Century Building, which is also served by metro route 2. Peoples could interchange between tram and metro here now also easily.

So Shenyang has now a very good integrated transportation of tram, metro, train and plane. Perhaps the only such large service in China. Between Olympic Centre and Jianzhu University both tram and metro running. Tram route is 5 and metro route is newly opened 9.

I am looking this, and my repentance is occurring, that when Shenyang is increasing its metro and tram network rapidly inside the city area, here in _Kolkata the opportunist state government and city police is rapidly destruction the one very large tram network, and the construction of metro is going at snail pace._


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Shenyang receives first CRRC LRV


The Chinese city of Shenyang has received the first LRV from CRRC Dalian for light rail Line 5 on October 14, from an order signed in April.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Now what is the deal with Huanggutunzhan station on line 9? Wikipedia says it was supposed to open at the end of 2020, but what actually happened?









Huanggutunzhan station - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Now what is the deal with Huanggutunzhan station on line 9? Wikipedia says it was supposed to open at the end of 2020, but what actually happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The opening is now delayed to March


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Huanggutunzhan station on line 9 opened on March 30.


https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:platform_of_Huang_Gu_Tun_Railway_Station_SYMTR.jpg



















File:Exit B of Huang Gu Tun Railway Station SYMTR.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org





















File:Tunnel to Exit B of Huang Gu Tun Railway Station SYMTR.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Easily missed by me since it didn't imply an extension. Instead, Huanggutun Zhan (or Huanggutun railway station) is an infill station, located between Huaihe Jie Shen-yi Eryuan and Zhongxing Wenhua Guangchang. In another note, it seems they don't know Western languages use spaces between words, the pinyin transcriptions without spaces are pretty heavy and hard to read. The same happens in Tianjin.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

They have drafted the next phase of metro expansion already, no maps as of yet as it is still in a early stage. One thing Ashis Mitra will like is that they finally close the numbering gaps as they have included the first phases of lines 5, 7 and 8 (lines 3, 4 and 6 are already U/C)... but he won't like the fact they also included the first phase of line 16. Also included are extensions to lines 4 and 9, as well as a new branch at the Southern end of line 2 to serve a new terminal of Taoxian airport.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In last year, Shenyang metro has extended more. Line *10* was opened, which has connected all other lines, like line *9*. Actually it is a semi-loop line, although there is no loop type alignment.

A lot of new line construction and extension is going.

1. Line *1* is being extended eastward up-to Dongling Park. There will be three new stations. It is planned to open in 2025.
2. Line *2* is planned to extend westward up-to Airport in 2024. But now the tram network is also connecting Airport. So will the tram routes to Airport be closed and replaced by metro? Or the tram and metro, both networks will survive In future?
3. Line *3* is now under construction, from Baomaxingongchang to Xintaijie. It is planned to open in 2025. Please post some photos of construction.
4. Line *4* is now under construction, from Wanghuajie to Chuangxinlu. It is planned to open in next year, i.e. in 2022. Please also post some photos of construction.
5. Line *6* is now planned, from Yalujiangije to Xintaijie. It is planned to open in 2025.
6. Beside this line 5, 7 & 8 is also planned. Those will be east-west, east-west and north-south line. What are the tentative date of completion?


----------



## croiyahi (Jul 14, 2021)

urbanrail is wrong. Line 1 is extending for 10 stations, not 3 stations.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Could anyone post here a map of the former tram network of Shenyang, which was closed in seventies? I prefer an *English* map, with *route by route mentioning*.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

croiyahi said:


> urbanrail is wrong. Line 1 is extending for 10 stations, not 3 stations.
> 
> View attachment 1779755


Is this project currently under construction?


----------



## croiyahi (Jul 14, 2021)

saiho said:


> Is this project currently under construction?


Yes, here is the source, 最新发布！关于沈阳地铁1号线东延线！_媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In last year, Shenyang tram network has expanded a bit. Route 5 has now extended towards east up-to Lishizhai. By this, new areas would be served by tram. Really the new tram network in Shenyang is truly international standard, with a grid like network. Presently there are 6 routes, which covers most part of south Shenyang.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, that caugh me, as I don't really track tram systems anymore. Turns out route 5 was extended from Xuanwenjun Yizhi Gongyuan (formerly Shenfu Xincheng) into Fushun on February 2... last year.


----------

